# HTML Positionen herausfinden



## 3,14159265 (31. Aug 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, vll durch ein Framework, die Position von HTML Elementen herauszufinden, die sie beim User auf dem Bildschirm einnehmen (also nicht im Browser, sondern wirklich auf dem Monitor)?

Falls es mit EE keine Möglichkeit geben sollte - ist euch vll etwas anderes bekannt, z.B. durch JS oder ähnliches? Wollte nur drum rum kommen, ein Browser-Plugin zu schreiben..


----------



## Noctarius (31. Aug 2011)

Du kannst natürlich mit Javascript die Positionen auslesen und per Ajax an ein Servlet übermitteln.


----------



## 3,14159265 (31. Aug 2011)

Schon mal danke für den Tipp.. 
Bin jetzt nicht so in JS drinne - kannst du mir eine Seite nennen, wo ich Informationen dazu finde?


----------



## Atze (31. Aug 2011)

Position eines Elementes ermitteln [Javascript ist Toll!]


----------

